# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  دراسة تثبت أن الذكاء المرتفع يتسبب في حياة تعيسة لصاحبه

## tariq144

هل من المعقول أن تتحول الموهبة أو فرط الذكاء إلى نقمة على صاحبها؟ 
هذا هو ما أفادت به دراسة علمية حديثة بأن هؤلاء الذين يتمتعون بدرجة ذكاء  مرتفعة عن أقرانهم ومن حولهم تجعلهم دوماً يشعرون بالغطرسة والغرور وقد  تحول حياتهم إلى مسار ليس صحيحاً. 
وذلك ينعكس على قراراتهم التي تتصف بالأنانية في أحيان كثيرة أو في إيمانهم المطلق بأنهم دوماً على صواب. 
وما أثبتته الدراسة أن المهوبين أو فائقي الذكاء ترتفع بينهم معدلات الطلاق  والانتحار والإدمان أكثر بكثير من هؤلاء الذين يدركون أن قدراتهم محدودة  ويتعاملون على هذا الأساس. 
ومن المعروف أن الشركات دوماً تبحث عن موظفين يتمتعون بمعدل ذكاء مرتفع  ولكن الآن أصبح هناك اتجاه نحو الاكتفاء بمعدل معين ولو تجاوزه الممتحن  وأثبت أنه عبقرياً لا يتم توظيفه ومنهم شركة جوجل التي تؤمن أن الذكاء الفذ  يمنع من الاستماع إلى الأكثر خبرة أو من القدرة على تقبل النقد. 
كما تم اكتشاف أن الأطفال الأكثر ذكاء يعانون من الأفكار الكثيرة التي تستمر معهم وتجعلهم يصلون إلى عزلة اجتماعية في فترة الشباب. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور ع المعلومه يا برنس
++++++++++*

----------


## asaad wahsh

*جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك*

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------

